# Plano Bafles yamaha S115V



## elmoye (Mar 11, 2013)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer dia que piso este lugar y bueno llegue aqui porque ando buscando s de casualidad alguien tuviera medidas de la caja acustica de un bafle YAMAHA S115V la verdad suenan de maravilla y pues quiero tratar de imitar lo mas que pueda su diseño... seria pocible? gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2013)

elmoye dijo:


> Hola a todos, este es mi primer dia que piso este lugar y bueno llegue aqui porque ando buscando s de casualidad alguien tuviera medidas de la caja acustica de un bafle YAMAHA S115V la verdad suenan de maravilla y pues quiero tratar de imitar lo mas que pueda su diseño... _*seria pocible?*_ gracias a todos de antemano



Como posible, es posible la imitación, pero yo no tendría muchas esperanzas de que funcione de igual forma que el original

Seguramente esa caja fue diseñada para un parlante en particular, si no tienes "ese" parlante la caja no funciona igual aunque la copies a la perfección.


----------



## elmoye (Mar 12, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como posible, es posible la imitación, pero yo no tendría muchas esperanzas de que funcione de igual forma que el original
> 
> Seguramente esa caja fue diseñada para un parlante en particular, si no tienes "ese" parlante la caja no funciona igual aunque la copies a la perfección.




Bueno pues eso si lo tengo en claro,  pero pues ya sabes los caprichos que luego uno agarra jajaja... puedo decir que estoy tratando de conseguir una bocina similar a la yamaha en cuanto a potencia y medidas... es de 15'' 5000w program 1000 peak igual que la yamaha que expongo, y pues lo que se me viene a la mente es hacer un cajon similar como para probar, quien quite igual y le saco provecho, y como ahora tengo algo de tiempo pues quiero dedicarlo a ello..... tu me entiendes no? jejejeje asi que pues espero me puedan ayudar con proporcioar algun plano,o diagrama como se diga jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2013)

*Fijate que estos dos son similares , azules y deportivos ! *


----------



## elmoye (Mar 12, 2013)

Jejejeje weno quiero entender la respuesta, pero pues bueno estoy abierto a ideas, igual y me recomiendan una caja mejor, tambien he estado tentado a comprar un par de bocinas peavey con estas descripciones..... 

- power capacity: 800 w peak 400 w program 200 w continuous
- sensitivity: 96.4 db / 1 w 1 m
- usable freq. Range: 40 hz ~ 3 khz
- cone: kevlar® impregnated cellulose
- voice coil diameter: 2.5" / 63 mm
- voice coil material: 2 layers, thermally bonded copper wire kapton former nomex® stiffener
- net weight lb. / kg: 10.4 lbs. / 4.7 kg
- znom (ohms) 8
- revc (ohms) 6.00
- sd (square meters) 0.086
- bl (t/m) 13.35
- fo (hz) 34.4
- vas (liters) 331.6
- cms (um/n) 324.6
- mms (gm) 66.50
- qms 3.58
- qes 0.482
- qts 0.425
- xmax (mm) 2.5
- le (mh) 0.74
- spl (1w 1m) 96.4
- no (%) 2.40%
- vd (cu. In. / ml) 26.1 / 428
- pmax (watts pgm.) 400
- disp (cu. In. / ml) 131 / 2154
- 15"
- weight unpacked: 13.78 lb(6.25 kg)
- weight packed: 15.98 lb(7.25 kg)
- width packed: 16.25"(41.275 cm)
- height packed: 17.25"(43.815 cm)
- depth packed: 7.5"(19.05 cm)


digo quiza me podrian echar una manita con diseñarme una caja como para esas bocinas y weno con su respectivo driver.... La verdad me baje elprogramita que recomiendan lo intente pero pues nomas no le entendi jajajajaa.... Que me dicen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2013)

Claro , si comprás esas bocinas , lo ideal es construirles sus cajas correspondientes , las recomendadas por el fabricante , por ejemplo , o las que calcules con sus parametros : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/.

Pero no   cajas Yamaya con parlantes Peavey

¿ Ahora entendés ?


----------



## elmoye (Mar 12, 2013)

Jejejeje si entiendo.... lo que pasa es que las otras que decia de 500w pues no tra las especificaciones como esta y pues esta medio canijo como obtenerlas almenos no se me ocurre como..... checa´re el link que me pones gracias, haber si puedo o si entiendo mas bien


----------



## elmoye (Mar 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si comprás esas bocinas , lo ideal es construirles sus cajas correspondientes , las recomendadas por el fabricante , por ejemplo , o las que calcules con sus parametros :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/.
> 
> ...


 
Hola de nuevo.... oye y bueno va para todos tambien, los que me quicieran ayudar un poco mas.... creo que ya di con las bocinas y con las especificaciones..... 

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Kappa_Pro_15A.pdf​ 

lo que pido es que me ayuden a conseguir el diagrama de la caja acustica como en un principio... los valores de las especificaciones de la bocina los meti en el programa que recomiendan... y pues nomas no le entendi.... creo haber metido todo pero despues no supe que hacer a donde darle es mas le picaba donde sea y no hacia nada ni siquiera nada rraro jejeje.... porfa ayudenme con ese problemita gracias

Aqui les dejo los datos


----------



## nachoti (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola elmoye,

Para estos parlantes Eminence Kappa Pro 15A, el fabricante hace algunas recomendaciones sobre las cajas adecuadas en su página:

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Kappa_Pro_15A_cab.pdf 

Allí te sugieren el volumen de la caja así como los datos de los "ports", con esto creo que hay por donde comenzar.

Suerte!!


----------



## elmoye (Mar 18, 2013)

nachoti dijo:


> Hola elmoye,
> 
> Para estos parlantes Eminence Kappa Pro 15A, el fabricante hace algunas recomendaciones sobre las cajas adecuadas en su página:
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario..... solo que pues bueno no me vean como chocante jejeje pero pues en esto del audio apenas voi pa´lante.... lo que me intereza mas que nada es digamos el diseño del bafle, osea medidas o algun otro diseño que me pueda servir con esa bocina... leí tu enlace y al parecer recomienda o algo asi creo entender, 2 tipos de bafles... pero pues como los armo? osea medidas y todo eso ....



Hola a todos soy yo de nuevo aqui dando lata.... les comento que nueva mente me meti al software para calcular los parametros T/S les comento que ahi checando el programa ya esta cargado con los datos de la bocina EMINENCE KAPPA PRO 15A  lo que al instante me dio algo de risa irónica jajaj ya que pues yo por mi parte tarde para encontrarlos.... en fin, cargue los datos, pero pues yo pensé que el programa me iba a arrojar un tipo de diseño para la caja del bafle a armar (cre entendi mal o esperé de mas) y pues nomas no medio mas que una grafico como de frecuencias, que les comento que no se que hacer con eso jajaja disculpen mi ignorancia.... bueno yo estoy interesado en hacer las cajas, a modo de experimentación y pues si es que el software si da un tipo de diseño asi ya con medidas y todo porfa orientenme como obtenerlo, y si no pues por favor ayudenme en donde lo puedo conseguir gracias


----------

